# List of PLL best times



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

The PLLs are arranged same as Bob Burton's page, http://www.cubewhiz.com/pll.html
*Feel free to post yours according to the order* and i will add your name here. I want to see where i stand in terms of PLLs

A(cw/a):
*King Koopa - 0.79*
n00bcubix- 1.06
Leviticus- 1.11
scottkidder- 1.39
fcwy1 - 1.44
fanwuq- 1.44
Vault312- 1.47
*LukeMayn*- 1.51
Hadley4000- 1.93
______

A(ccw/b):
*Lotsofsloths- 0.84*
n00bcubix- 0.94
Rachmaninovian - 1.08
King Koopa - 1.11
fanwuq- 1.13
*LukeMayn*- 1.23
Leviticus- 1.28
scottkidder- 1.38
Vault312- 1.44
fcwy1 - 1.57
Hadley4000- 2.18
______

E:
*n00bcubix- 1.53*
King Koopa - 1.77
Leviticus- 1.91
scottkidder- 2.06
*LukeMayn*- 2.21
fanwuq- 2.22
fcwy1 - 2.53
Vault312- 2.89
______

H:
*n00bcubix- 0.88*
Hadley4000- 1.01
*LukeMayn*- 1.13
fanwuq- 1.19
King Koopa - 1.19
nitrocan- 1.34
Vault312- 1.44
Leviticus- 1.64
scottkidder- 1.76
______

Z:
*fcwy1 - 1.07*
n00bcubix- 1.43
fanwuq- 1.47
King Koopa - 1.49
Vault312- 1.70
*LukeMayn*- 1.84
nitrocan- 1.86
Hadley4000- 2.03
Winston-2.06
Leviticus- 2.43
scottkidder- 2.45
______

U(a):
*King Koopa - 0.89*
Vault312- 0.92
fanwuq- 0.94
n00bcubix- 0.97
Leviticus- 1.11
fcwy1 - 1.12
*LukeMayn*- 1.19
nitrocan- 1.25
scottkidder- 1.28
Hadley4000- 1.68
______

U(b):
*fanwuq- 0.81*
nitrocan- 0.94
King Koopa - 0.94
n00bcubix- 0.98
Vault312- 0.99
Leviticus- 1.19
scottkidder- 1.19
*LukeMayn*- 1.23
fcwy1 - 1.24
Hadley4000- 1.53
_____

J(b):
*n00bcubix- 0.96*
fcwy1 - 1.12
King Koopa - 1.32
fanwuq- 1.33
Leviticus- 1.38
Vault312- 1.44
*LukeMayn*- 1.47
scottkidder- 1.81
Hadley4000- 2.19
______

J(a):
*n00bcubix- 0.95*
fanwuq- 1.09
King Koopa - 1.09
fcwy1 - 1.11
Leviticus- 1.15
scottkidder- 1.22
Vault312- 1.24
*LukeMayn*- 1.83
Hadley4000- 2.08
______

T:
*n00bcubix- 0.98*
King Koopa - 1.01
Leviticus- 1.05
scottkidder- 1.18
Vault312- 1.27
nitrocan- 1.28
fcwy1 - 1.29
winston - 1.31
fanwuq- 1.31
*LukeMayn*- 1.42
Hadley4000- 2.05
______

R(left/a):
*King Koopa - 1.53*
n00bcubix- 1.57
Vault312- 1.67
Leviticus- 1.83
*LukeMayn*- 1.83
scottkidder- 2.03
fanwuq- 2.14
fcwy1 - 2.28
______

R(right/b):
*n00bcubix- 1.27*
King Koopa - 1.38
fanwuq- 1.42
fcwy1 - 1.47
*LukeMayn*- 1.73
Leviticus- 1.81
scottkidder- 1.84
Vault312- 1.94
______

F:
*n00bcubix- 1.41*
King Koopa - 1.47
Leviticus- 1.78
*LukeMayn*- 1.91
fanwuq- 1.95
Vault312- 2.11
fcwy1 - 2.27
_____

G(a):
*n00bcubix- 1.61*
King Koopa - 1.63
Leviticus- 1.71
fanwuq- 1.78
Vault312- 1.78
fcwy1 - 2.31
scottkidder- 2.40
_____

G(b):
*Leviticus- 1.34*
King Koopa - 1.39
n00bcubix- 1.47
fanwuq- 1.75
Vault312- 1.96
fcwy1 - 2.30
scottkidder- 2.34
_____

G(c):
*n00bcubix- 1.38*
Leviticus- 1.41
King Koopa - 1.51
Vault312- 1.88
fanwuq- 2.13
fcwy1 - 2.15
scottkidder- 2.33
_____

G(d):
*King Koopa - 1.37*
n00bcubix- 1.53
Leviticus- 1.63
Vault312- 1.85
fanwuq- 1.89
scottkidder- 2.04
fcwy1 - 2.19
_____

V:
*n00bcubix- 1.32*
Leviticus- 1.63
fcwy1 - 1.65
King Koopa - 1.68
fanwuq- 1.88
*LukeMayn*- 1.89
Vault312- 1.89
______

N(a):
*GuyWithFunnyHat- 1.56*
n00bcubix- 1.84
fanwuq- 1.94
*LukeMayn*- 2.32
King Koopa - 2.85
fcwy1 - 2.94
Vault312- 3.04
______

N(b):
*GuyWithFunnyHat- 1.68*
n00bcubix- 1.94
fanwuq- 2.22
Leviticus- 2.36
fcwy1 - 2.51
King Koopa - 2.53
*LukeMayn*- 2.54
Vault312- 3.22
_____

Y:
*fanwuq- 1.41*
King Koopa - 1.45
n00bcubix- 1.46
Leviticus- 1.52
scottkidder- 1.61
fcwy1 - 1.73
Vault312- 1.76
nitrocan- 1.94
*LukeMayn*- 2.13
______

PLL Time Attack:
*GuyWithFunnyHat- 39.12*
n00bcubix - 39.87
Inusagi - 45.32
Vault312- 54.87
King Koopa - 55.47
fcwy1 - 58.49 (only sub-1min once)
*LukeMayn*- 1:00.08
CAT13 - 1:09.00
fanwuq- 1:13.00


----------



## Winston (Oct 15, 2008)

Haha, I managed the T perm in 1.31 seconds before. I don't know how I did it, I guess I just went as fast as possible without locking up  I'll post my times for the other PLL's when I get better. Thanks in advance


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm also not sure how i got some of my PLLs. I had to spam some of them for hours just to get good timings.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 15, 2008)

this is basically the same thing.

this is your best friend.

also, you are going to need video proof before anyone believes that you got a .50 Hperm and a 1.07 Zperm.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

This is list of PLL best times, not average of 12 like the above topic

I can't average H and Z perm so fast.
I had to keep on doing it for hours until i got such a timing.
I'll try getting a video next time


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 15, 2008)

a (cw) = 1.54 
a ccw = 1.23
E = 2.21
H = 1.13
Z = 1.84
Ua = 1.19
Ub = 1.23
Ja = 1.47
Jb = 1.83
T = 1.42
Ra = 1.83
Rb = 1.73
F = 1.91
Ga = can't remember
Gb = can't remember
Gc = can't remember
Gd = can't remember
v = 1.89
Na = 2.32
Nb = 2.54
Y = 2.13 (UGH... bad Y)

PLL time attack = 1.00.08 (so close to sub 1 >_>(funny, I was just practising them today ))


----------



## blah (Oct 15, 2008)

I've seen him do it and I don't believe it. Never did. I'm sure many others who've seen him slice can back me up (FU, Rachmaninovian?). He can slice fast, but not that fast.

In fact, just so that you know, most people here can slice fast. It's just a silly thing that everyone wants to look cool and learn how to slice, and I think I can safely claim that we are the cubing community with the most (fast) slicers in the world, and it's really pointless imo. Most people here can get something like sub-1 H perms and sub-1.5 Z perms (I'm talking singles), and can't even sub-20 on a normal solve because they only practiced the two least probable PLLs, and mastered a fingertrick that's really extremely useless in Fridrich. Just for the record, no one does Roux.

I myself have got a 0.9x H perm and a 1.3x Z perm before (with <MU> 2-gen), but I still use the <RU> 2-gen Z perm and haven't yet decided which H perm to use  because slicing times are really inconsistent for me.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 15, 2008)

Ua-1.11
Ub- 1.19
Aa- 1.11
Ab-1.28
T- 1.05
Ja- 1.15
Jb- 1.38
V- 1.63
E- 1.91 Need to learn new one.
Na- 2.34 Need to learn new one.
Nb- 2.36 Need to learn new one.
Y- 1.52
Ra- 1.83
Rb- 1.81
H- 1.64
Z- 2.43 Need to learn new one.
F- 1.78
Ga- 1.71
Gb- 1.34
Gc- 1.41
Gd- 1.63

I don't know which G or whatever they are i just labeled them with a letter.


----------



## blah (Oct 15, 2008)

@Leviticus, I don't think you need new ones for those PLLs (except Z, you're in dire need for a new one for that one ) Most people get around times like those for E and N anyway. Besides, with times like that, do you have a sub-40 PLL time attack?


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 15, 2008)

blah said:


> @Leviticus, I don't think you need new ones for those PLLs (except Z, you're in dire need for a new one for that one ) Most people get around times like those for E and N anyway. Besides, with times like that, do you have a sub-40 PLL time attack?



Those were my best times from about 5-7 shots at it. I know i suck at Z AND H, i don't practice slice moves. I have never done a PLL time attack and don't intend to soon. I'd rather practice solving. I use the N perms of Bob's page, they suck and i might learn Nakaji's, and i lock up for the E perm so im not that consistant.


----------



## blah (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny, I started out with Yu Nakajima's N (both), but didn't like it and switched to the RFU one. I don't know what's Bob's N though. Your H is decent for anyone who doesn't slice, my non-slicing H perm is 1.3 to 1.5 normally. Ever seen some Japanese guys do a 17 move Z perm in like 1.2?  That's cooler than slicing.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

blah said:


> I've seen him do it and I don't believe it. Never did. I'm sure many others who've seen him slice can back me up (FU, Rachmaninovian?). He can slice fast, but not that fast.



you have seen me slice during solves or just for fun.
my normal H perm average is around 1.3 at first.

you have never saw me spam H perm for hours until i slowly sub-1 and then keep on getting faster.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 15, 2008)

0.50 H perm is really unbelievable :O

personally I think i did a 1.01 H perm and 1.15 Z perm. but again I'm talking about singles 
consistently? nah. It's just a bunch of useless finger tricks for fridrich (unless you are using COLL ) that i randomly practise. nowadays I'm barely sub 1.5 for H perm and sub 2 for Z perm. lol.

Again, I'm still skeptical about the 0.50 H perm. seen it? no, missed it because I was busy solving 4x4 when it happened. whether FU believes I dunno. 
But overall I think Julian slices faster, so that concludes my stand. I am skeptical. Again with such crazy times, not everyone will believe.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 15, 2008)

The ones that I remember:
U(a): 1.45
U(b): 0.94
T: 1.28
Y: 1.94
H: 1.34
Z: 1.86

0.5 H-Perm? That's ridiculous.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 15, 2008)

I am only skeptical of the .5 Hperm because the fastest thats been on video is a .71 by Doowon Joo, and that was still 1/4 turn from being solved. And then the second fastest I've heard is Jason Baum with a .77, and he is also frequently sub-1 on both U's both A's, J and T. I think rowe has done a sub -.8 Hperm before as well.

I'm not saying that a .50 is impossible, I just need to see at least a .55-.59 before I believe that it actually happened.


----------



## yurivish (Oct 15, 2008)

I once got a .8 counterclockwise U perm, and have gotten .84 several times.

My fastest H perm is .96 or so, and definitely not sub-.9.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> I'm not saying that a .50 is impossible, I just need to see at least a .55-.59 before I believe that it actually happened.



Me, too. Grab your webcam and upload the video.


----------



## Kian (Oct 15, 2008)

.50 h perm? i would definitely like to see that one on video


----------



## blah (Oct 15, 2008)

Look, a 0.50 H perm is possible when you overestimate yourself, start slicing before starting the timer, and stop the timer before ending your alg, that's all there is to it. Or, the timer malfunctions. And when you see 0.50 on the timer, you get all excited about it and you don't even bother thinking about how that's even theoretically/practically possible without you "accidentally cheating" by starting the timer late and stopping it early.

To all you guys (and girls) on this forum, this topic of insanely fast slicing H and Z perms is not new in our local community, we've had people claiming 0.7x U perms and 1.0x Z perms and other ridiculous times that we all won't happen in a real solve. I'm not trying to put anyone down. But if someone wants to be happy and satisfied with such little things, let him be, don't ask him to prove it because he can't and he knows he can't because he knows it's not real. He just tells himself it is because he wants to be happy with such "achievements".

This is how he does his H perm, I know it because I've seen it: M'2 U M'2 U2 M'2 U M'2. He does index-middle U2 and ring-middle M'2. That's TWELVE finger flicks, in POINT FIVE seconds? You gotta be kidding me, that's 24 tps (QTM). I think QTM is a less biased metric here because of obvious reasons. Show me you can do an RU 2-gen alg of your choice in 24 tps before you claim to be able to do MU 2-gen in 24 tps. Even Syuhei's (or was it someone else's?) insane (RU')*63 was not even 10 tps. And I think my (RUR'U')*3 is pretty fast, I can average just under a second with it, and that's just a little over 10 tps.

Sorry if I'm appearing extremely hostile here, but I've really seen too much of this nonsense in real life (we have our own local forum, and we meet up every weekend), I just can't stand seeing it here again.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 15, 2008)

blah said:


> Look, a 0.50 H perm is possible when you overestimate yourself, start slicing before starting the timer, and stop the timer before ending your alg, that's all there is to it.
> we've had people claiming 0.7x U perms and 1.0x Z perms and other ridiculous times that we all won't happen in a real solve.
> This is how he does his H perm, I know it because I've seen it: M'2 U M'2 U2 M'2 U M'2. He does index-middle U2 and ring-middle M'2. That's TWELVE finger flicks, in POINT FIVE seconds? You gotta be kidding me, that's 24 tps (QTM). I think QTM is a less biased metric here because of obvious reasons. Show me you can do an RU 2-gen alg of your choice in 24 tps before you claim to be able to do MU 2-gen in 24 tps. Even Syuhei's (or was it someone else's?) insane (RU')*63 was not even 10 tps. And I think my (RUR'U')*3 is pretty fast, I can average just under a second with it, and that's just a little over 10 tps.
> Sorry if I'm appearing extremely hostile here, but I've really seen too much of this nonsense in real life (we have our own local forum, and we meet up every weekend), I just can't stand seeing it here again.



Yes, I agree. I don't think .50 H is really possible. I remember that when I used to average over 2 seconds for H perm, I lubed my cube and got a 1.27, I did not believe that time. I tried it about 30 more times and average was about 1.9 and best was 1.50. So I counted 1.50 as my pb back than. Now, I'm at about 1.5 average and 1.19 single. 
For U perm, I think 0.7 is easily possible. I do not consider myself a fast turner and I have done 0.84 single and 0.94 average.

I have a whole list of my PLL time log at home. I'll get that and paste it here. 
Wasn't there already a topic about PLL times? 
I know I posted one and I think slncuber posted one.
This was my topic:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6062

I know I got all sub-2 singles except N2, E, and 2 of the G's.


----------



## Escher (Oct 15, 2008)

hah im sure i could do a void cube Z perm in 0.4 
but they're literally 5 moves...

syuhei did his RU'x63 in 12.63 seconds, which is exactly (give or take 0.03s) 10tps. i can get about 7.5tps, and that seems ridiculously fast...

basically i agree. there MUST be something dodgy with that.
oh well


----------



## Raffael (Oct 15, 2008)

blah said:


> ..
> Show me you can do an RU 2-gen alg of your choice in 24 tps before you claim to be able to do MU 2-gen in 24 tps. Even Syuhei's (or was it someone else's?) insane (RU')*63 was not even 10 tps. And I think my (RUR'U')*3 is pretty fast, I can average just under a second with it, and that's just a little over 10 tps.
> ..



Didn't Dennis do a 2-edge flip in 0.81 seconds lately?
That would be sth like 18.5 tps HTM (if I calculated correctly ).
Even if he would have started the timer a tad too late and stopped it just a bit too early, he can surely do it in less than 1 sec., which is still faster than 15 tps.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 16, 2008)

PLL times	PLL	Single	Best Average
1	Uccw	0.81	0.92
2	Ucw	0.94	1.01
3	Accw	1.13	1.27
4	J1	1.09	1.31
5	J2	1.33	1.45
6	H	1.19	1.37
7	Acw	1.44	1.57
8	T	1.31	1.51
9	Y	1.41	1.63
10	R1	1.42	1.68
11	G1	1.78	1.93
12	Z	1.47	1.94
13	G2	1.75	2.11
14	V	1.88	2.14
15	F	1.95	2.16
16	G2'	1.89	2.23
17	N1	1.94	2.26
18	R2	2.14	2.34
19	E	2.22	2.38
20	N2	2.22	2.39
21	G1'	2.13	2.42


----------



## ScottKidder (Oct 16, 2008)

T - 1.18
Y - 1.61
UCC - 1.19
UC - 1.28
ACC - 1.38
AC - 1.39
JA - 1.22
JB - 1.81
RA - 1.84
RB - 2.03
GA - 2.40
GB - 2.34
GC - 2.33
GD - 2.04
H - 1.76
Z - 2.45
E - 2.06


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 16, 2008)

Raffael said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...



Which is still a far cry from 24 tps.


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 16, 2008)

Ua-1.08
Ub- 0.98 
Aa- 1.06
Ab-1.28
T- 1.02
Ja- 0.95
Jb- 1.22
V- 1.32
E- 1.53
Na- 1.84
Nb- 1.94
Y- 1.46
Ra- 1.27
Rb- 1.81
H- 0.88! NEW RECORD ! =]
Z- 1.43
F- 1.64
Ga- 1.61
Gb- 1.47
Gc- 1.38
Gd- 1.53


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Blah, maybe you are right. i may have stopped the timer too early or something. I'll remove it until i get get a video of a H perm near 0.50sec.

Amazing timings from some of you. sub-1 U perms, sub-2 N perms....




if possible, please post your timings according to the order at bob burton's cube page. Thanks.


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 16, 2008)

ooh, PLL time attack 41.22 =]


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 17, 2008)

PLL time attack: exactly 1:09.00

I just did this, and I know it is my best yet. My previous best was 1:15.xx


----------



## blah (Oct 17, 2008)

Wait, I just realized something. I didn't mean QTM. I meant a weird metric that doesn't exist in which every "finger pull" (whether it's a slice turn or a face turn) is considered one turn. So his H perm would've been 12 "finger pulls", which is equivalent to 24 tps. That's more reasonable than using any other metric imo. Had I really meant QTM, his 0.50 H perm would've been a ridiculously ridiculous 40 tps.


----------



## tim (Oct 17, 2008)

blah said:


> Wait, I just realized something. I didn't mean QTM. I meant a weird metric that doesn't exist in which every "finger pull" (whether it's a slice turn or a face turn) is considered one turn. So his H perm would've been 12 "finger pulls", which is equivalent to 24 tps. That's more reasonable than using any other metric imo. Had I really meant QTM, his 0.50 H perm would've been a ridiculously ridiculous 40 tps.



Do you mean STM = slice turn metric?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 18, 2008)

tim said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, I just realized something. I didn't mean QTM. I meant a weird metric that doesn't exist in which every "finger pull" (whether it's a slice turn or a face turn) is considered one turn. So his H perm would've been 12 "finger pulls", which is equivalent to 24 tps. That's more reasonable than using any other metric imo. Had I really meant QTM, his 0.50 H perm would've been a ridiculously ridiculous 40 tps.
> ...



but H perm is 7 moves STM, because the M2 and U2 both count as one. I think hes talking about some sort of QSTM(quarter slice turn metric) where H would be 12.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought I had one of the fastest A perms

A(a) = .79
A(b) = 1.11
E = 1.77
F = 1.47
G(a) = 1.63
G(b) = 1.39
G(c) = 1.51
G(d) = 1.37
H = 1.19
J(a) = 1.09
J(b) = 1.32
N(a) = 2.85
N(b) = 2.53
R(a) = 1.38
R(b) = 1.53
T = 1.01
U(a) = .89
U(b) = .94
V = 1.68
Y = 1.45
Z = 1.49

PLL Time Attack = 55.47 = BAD
I have bad PLL Time Attacks but fast PLL's. wtf O Well


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 18, 2008)

can you bold the top name and timing for each category?


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 18, 2008)

pll time attack: 45.32 sec


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2008)

king koopa, how the frick do you have a sub 0.8 A-perm...? what alg do you use!?!


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 19, 2008)

New time: 0.97 Ua

1.41 F perm

0.98 T perm =]


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing times.
i realised how slow my G-perms are. Does any of you use the G-perm with D moves?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 19, 2008)

Escher said:


> king koopa, how the frick do you have a sub 0.8 A-perm...? what alg do you use!?!


How he performs the A perm

Him doing the A perm in 0.91 seconds

Algorithm he uses: x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'2

I myself use that algorithm but I perform it in a way that I only re-grip once during execution... not very fast at it though (around 1.2 seconds) >.<


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 19, 2008)

So that's how they do A perm soo fast...


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 19, 2008)

I had to remake my pre-25th core+ A pieces combo to get a few of these times, there are in the order of my time attack:

Acw: 1.47
Accw: 1.44
E: 2.89
Uccw: .92
Ucw: .99
Z: 1.70
H: 1.44
Ja: 1.24
Jb: 1.44
Ra: 1.67
Rb: 1.94
T: 1.27
F: 2.11
Ga: 1.78
Ga': 1.96
Gb: 1.88
Gb': 1.85
V: 1.89
Y: 1.76
Na: 3.04
Nb: 3.22

time attack: 54.87

I need to learn real N-perms, not the stupid conjugated J-perm ones...


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> I need to learn real N-perms, not the stupid conjugated J-perm ones...



i love conjugated Js!

probably because im lazy. in fact, i only 'learnt' 11 algs for the PLLs
reversed A and U (-2 PLL)
mirrored, reversed + mirrored/reversed one G perm (-3)
mirrored, and conjugated (for Ns) one J perm (-3)
mirrored R (-1)
added U/U' for F (from V). (-1)

ive properly learnt just over 40 OLLs now though 

last PLL time attack - 57s. cba to put individual times, but i know i can sub 1 my U'...


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't have any stats on what the individual times for my PLLs are, but my best time attack was 40.60...yea, sooooooooo close to sub-40.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok. updated and bolded the first in each PLL.
n00bcubix has first for many.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow! How did I get first for Uccw and Y perm?!

My hands are so slow! Especially Uccw, that's supposed to be the fastest for everyone. I'm waiting for someone fast to beat it with a 0.6x, shouldn't be difficult for you fast people.

For Y, I'm not as suprised, I like my Y perm that no one else uses. It's special and faster than standard alg.

I'm surprised that my T is so bad compared to everyone else, 1.31 is not slow!

Also, put me down for 1:13 for PLL time attack, it's very outdated (when my best T was 2.2 and best U was 1.6). Now, I don't dare to try yet, but it's probably more like about 50 seconds.


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 20, 2008)

EDIT: 0.94 Ab
0.96 Jb
1.57 Ra
39.87 PLL time attack =]


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 21, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> EDIT: 0.94 Ab
> 0.96 Jb
> 1.57 Ra
> 39.87 PLL time attack =]


argh, now I have to do time attacks for about 3 days to get my unofficial standing back.


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 21, 2008)

GuyWithFunnyHat said:


> argh, now I have to do time attacks for about 3 days to get my unofficial standing back.



hehe =] Good Luck


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 21, 2008)

a ccw = 0.84


----------



## Winston (Oct 21, 2008)

I achieved a new personal best for Z perm, 2.06 seconds  That's not very fast judging by other cubers standards, I'll buck up


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Winston, Are you using the slice algorithm with M2 and U2?


----------



## darthyody (Oct 22, 2008)

I know that this would be a huge pain but people should list which alg they use next to their time so others like me who need to work on PLL speed can decide on which alg to use.


----------



## Winston (Oct 22, 2008)

No, I use (U R' U' R)(U' R U R U' R')(U R U R2 U' R' U), off cubefreak. I can't master the slice algorithm, my slice H perm is slower than 2-gen Z perm. Gosh, I'm slow at PLL


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 22, 2008)

I've already posted my awesome Y and Z before, they are on my youtube.


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Oct 26, 2008)

PLL time attack in 39.12, HAH!

EDIT: also, N(a) in 1.56!! and N(b) in 1.68, damn I'm on fire tonight
(I use Nakaji's N's by the way)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 26, 2008)

Cool idea!
Acw: 1.93
A ccw: 2.18
Ucw: 1.68
U ccw: 1.53
Z: 2:03
H: 1.02 (OWNED! Almost sub second )
T:2:05(Hate T perm)
Ja: 2.08
Jb: 2.19

O.K. Hands are tired, don't feel like doing the rest.

I still need to learn the Ns and Gs. Only I don't know.


----------



## Winston (Oct 26, 2008)

Great, new personal best for the E-perm which I've finally brought myself to learn, managed a 2.38 sec after several tries  I use the alg from Cubestation for your information, it's x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U x'.

I'll probably be attempting a PLL time attack soon enough; once I get my G-perms down to a sub 2.5 average(yes, I've just learnt it too)


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok.
i've updated all.
everytime i read this post i remember i'm supposed to be videoing my H-perm until i get near 0.5s, but i always so lazy to spam.


----------

